

The Rich Man's Dropout Club - sravfeyn
http://chronicle.com/article/The-Rich-Mans-Dropout-Club/151703/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9019262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9019262)

